# Game Thread: 4.13.05 Wizards vs. Bulls



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

<center><table border=0 cellspacing=0 cellpadding=0><tr><td>







</td><td width=20><center>vs</center></td><td>







</td></tr><tr><td colspan=3></td></tr><tr><td colspan=3></td></tr><tr><td><center>42 - 35</center></td><td width=20></td><td><center>44 - 33</center></td></tr></table>

8:00 PM on ESPN

Season series tied 1 - 1


<table border=0 cellspacing=0 cellpadding=0><tr><td>







</td><td><center>- Key Match: PG -<br><font color=#DFDFDF>|</font><br><font color=#DFDFDF>|</font></center><table border=0 cellspacing=0 cellpadding=0><tr><td width=34><p align="right">25.9</p></td><td width=50><center>*PPG*</center></td><td width=34>15.5</td></tr><tr><td colspan=3><font color=#DFDFDF>|</font></td></tr><tr><td width=34><p align="right">4.6</p></td><td width=50><center>*RPG*</center></td><td width=34>4.0</td></tr><tr><td colspan=3><font color=#DFDFDF>|</font></td></tr><tr><td width=34><p align="right">5.3</p></td><td width=50><center>*APG*</center></td><td width=34>6.5</td></tr><tr><td colspan=3><font color=#DFDFDF>|</font></td></tr><tr><td width=34><p align="right">1.8</p></td><td width=50><center>*SPG*</center></td><td width=34>1.6</td></tr><tr><td colspan=3><font color=#DFDFDF>|</font></td></tr><tr><td width=34><p align="right">0.3</p></td><td width=50><center>*BPG*</center></td><td width=34>0.3</td></tr><tr><td colspan=3><font color=#DFDFDF>|</font></td></tr><tr><td width=34><p align="right">41.1</p></td><td width=50><center>*MPG*</center></td><td width=34>36.7</td></tr><tr><td colspan=3><font color=#DFDFDF>|</font></td></tr></table></td><td>







</td></tr></table></center>


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

My prediction:
Wizards 103
-
Bulls 98


----------



## twinz2gether (May 24, 2003)

Oh man this will be a good game!


----------



## ZonkerBL (Apr 12, 2005)

DwyaneWade4MVP said:


> My prediction:
> Wizards 103
> -
> Bulls 98


Afraid not, Zards are going to get plastered unfortunately. Just don't have the muscle in the front line, Bulls are going to get a lot of offensive rebounds and other miscellaneous hustle plays and win with superior energy. Maybe if Kwame plays with some passion...


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

I have been giving the Wizards bad luck everytime I predict something pregame. They always lose. So I will wait to give my impressions either during the game or after the game. 

I have season tickets but since my wife is pregnant and is due any day now I haven't gone to as many game recently. I really wanna be in the building for this one. But I probably won't. damn.


----------



## One on One (Dec 12, 2004)

Nocioni is suspended and won't play. I think we step it up on national TV and win.


----------



## Deng101 (Jan 13, 2005)

As a bulls fan i have to say you guys should win this one... EC is still out, Nocioni suspended and with Deng out we really dont have an NBA quality SF so Jamison going to have a big day, Also i think Duhon is beat up a bit too he hasnt played much recently and Ben Gordon is in a slump.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

Heh nice to see people still upbeat about things, though I am not one of you. One win isn't enough to swing my mood around -- I think we lose this one. I'll be happy if we make a good game of it, to be honest.


----------



## hps (Jul 23, 2002)

Without Curry, Deng, and Nocioni, I have a hard time seeing how the Bulls win this game, though they have suprised me all year. Piatkowski or Adrian Griffin likely will have to play a very solid game for the Bulls to have a realistic shot of winning.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

I think Bulls lose this game. The Bulls have too many people out. Plus it's at Washington.

Bulls 84 
Wiz 98


----------



## byrondarnell66 (Jul 18, 2004)

Im not expecting the Bulls to just layover in this game, i know they have key people out but their defense will still be better than ours (their the best % wise) everyones defense is better than ours, they will still play physical even without Nocioni. We turn teams lesser players into stars with our defense its rediculous. We should win this one but im not guaranteeing it. Chandler will still kill us on the boards.


----------



## hps (Jul 23, 2002)

I definitely don't think the Bulls will lay over. And if Gordon and Hinrich are shooting well, they should have a shot at winning in the the fourth quarter.

But not having Nocioni, who was playing both SF and PF reasonably well hurts the Bulls depth especially with both Deng and Curry out. I'm sure there will be at least one portion of the game when Hinrich, Gordon, and either Duhon/Pargo are on the court together.


----------



## afireinside (Jan 8, 2004)

we win this one. Hughes will shut down Gordan in any quarter he tries to play in. Duhon or Hinrich can't guard Arenas(not many people can) and Kwame should have a good game. it's also at MCI Center so it SHOULD be a win but then again, we could be the most inconsistant team in the league.


----------



## Moto (Jan 11, 2003)

Bulls is playing so poorly, wiz by 20!!

Chandler ejected!


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Well folks were are officially in a rivalry with a team something we've been looking for and its the Bulls with Haywood being the apparent lightening rod, of all people. 

Chandler ejected. 

Wiz up 20 perfect start.


----------



## Moto (Jan 11, 2003)

Here is a picture Look on the left, Chandler stepped on Haywood on purpose.


----------



## zengomi (Jul 23, 2003)

What did he do to get ejected?


----------



## Moto (Jan 11, 2003)

zengomi said:


> What did he do to get ejected?


Refer to the picture posted above your post. Chandler purposely stepped on Haywood.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

Wow, certainly would never have guessed this kind of start. Bulls just have absolutely zero offense. I'm not getting up too high on this though, we've had good starts go bad many times before. Let's just keep up the effort we've given so far.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

zengomi said:


> What did he do to get ejected?


 Chandler was behind him, and threw him to the ground. As he was stepping forward over him, he kicked his foot back on Haywood's stomach area (not especially hard, kind of like he was wiping his feet). He didn't really connect much on the kick, but the intent was there and that was enough I guess.


----------



## zengomi (Jul 23, 2003)

Thanks for the photo, Moto!

We must stomp them good now. 40 pt. victory would do it.


----------



## Chicago N VA (Oct 31, 2003)

The Bulls are not at full strength. This is a game the wiz should be winning...


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

jamison sure is a shot happy little sob, aint he. Definately just took the most forced shot of the night so far on that last possesion.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

Tooeasy said:


> jamison sure is a shot happy little sob, aint he. Definately just took the most forced shot of the night so far on that last possesion.


 That's pretty much what he does. 40 minutes, 18 shots, see you next game.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

Lead is already down from 22 to 9, any takers that the Bulls will be leading at the half?  Maybe not, but the fact that they very well could be is too annoying.


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

Holy larry hughes, that was one hell of a shot. that was a bs call on gilbert to close out the half, but even more disheartenin were those last 2 wizard possesions, with arenas running down and shooting that quick three, then dumping the ball off to haywood with like 2 seconds on the shot clock.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

We didn't totally collapse (even pre-buzzer beater), which was the best I could hope for. If we cut down on the insane amount of turnovers, a majority of which are not forced, we should be able to hold on to take this one.


----------



## Shanghai Kid (Mar 7, 2003)

I hate to say this, but Kwame really dragged us down when he came in. He messed up on a good 4 straight possessions. Him and Dixon really messed up our rhythm.

Just gotta get the momentum back, maybe that Hughes 3 will help. We were way too shot happy in the 2nd and just let the Bulls get back into it.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

Shanghai Kid said:


> I hate to say this, but Kwame really dragged us down when he came in. He messed up on a good 4 straight possessions. Him and Dixon really messed up our rhythm.
> 
> Just gotta get the momentum back, maybe that Hughes 3 will help. We were way too shot happy in the 2nd and just let the Bulls get back into it.


 I second that. He is usually not half as responsible for our problems as he is made out to be, but he was definitely our biggest drag in this one so far. If the other bigs keep up their solid play in the second half, I won't be complaining if Kwame sits most of this one out.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

I'm scared of a jinx, but with some two minutes left in the third, I'm starting to feel content. I don't think we're going to be blowing them out by thirty, but I don't think they'll be coming all the way back. They just don't have the offensive firepower with all their missing players to make the full-fledged comeback.


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

wow, gordon has resorted to just chucking up 3's before his bigs are even close to being in position to get a rebound. 20 point game now, this things gettin blown wide open.


----------



## One on One (Dec 12, 2004)

We really need to learn how to close out a game.


----------



## afireinside (Jan 8, 2004)

Good win. I would of been very dissapointed if we lost against this depleted Chicago team even if they had Chandler. 

I thought that EJ did a way better job coaching in the 2nd half than he he did in the 1st half. he put in Ruffin and Dixon in too early and our lead really got small. In the 2nd half he kept the starters in and made a decision to put Etan in which really helped the Wizards close out the 4th. 

Like I said, Etan helped us secure the win at the end with his blocked shots and tough play inside.

Arenas played as a good point guard today. even though the assists don't show it(2) he made some great passes and decisions. 

Jamison is looking a lot better since he's been back from injury. I expect him to lite it up in the playoffs. His shot has been hot as of late.

Our interior defense was very good tonite. We looked like the Spurs inside. Haywood and Etan put on a swat fest and Arenas helped too.

Great win. We FINALLY make the friggin' playoffs.


----------



## ZonkerBL (Apr 12, 2005)

Notes:

I did not know Curry and Nocioni were out, I would have been more optimistic. Still, Bulls still wouldn't go away even with Chandler ejected. The Wizards have been getting wins like this all year, go in and steal one against a depleted team. Hey, I'm not complaining -- Wizards also have had their share of injuries.

Kwame totally stank. Please please please do not give him the ball in the low post, he has weak hands and the ball *always* gets slapped away. Let him work from the high post where he can use his speed and his jumper and bigs have to reach out to slap the ball away.

Now I like EJ. But just imagine how good the Zards would be if they played as hard as the Bulls do. I counted at least 3 times the Wizards couldn't be bothered to lean over and pick up a loose ball and it went to the Bulls.


----------



## ZonkerBL (Apr 12, 2005)

Tooeasy said:


> "If we were in the East I think we would break the 72-10 mark easily."
> 
> another unbiased comment from the one and only bigamare speaking about his beloved suns


But it's true???????


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

ZonkerBL said:


> But it's true???????


but its not?


----------



## adarsh1 (May 28, 2003)

weeeeeee aaaareeeeeee the chhhhhamppppppppioooooonsssssssssss


----------



## BCH (Jun 25, 2002)

Anyone notice that Ruffin only got 3 minutes last night?

I am personally of the opinion that Ruffin is best used situationally and not as a full rotation player. Does Haywood's return mean that this is now a reality, instead of just a dream of mine?


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

BCH said:


> Anyone notice that Ruffin only got 3 minutes last night?
> 
> I am personally of the opinion that Ruffin is best used situationally and not as a full rotation player. Does Haywood's return mean that this is now a reality, instead of just a dream of mine?


 I actually checked the box score after the game, because I thought Ruffin didn't play at all, which would've been his first missed game all year. I really don't mind having the guy as an 11th or 12th man, not at all. If we use him as a team should use a bottom-bencher, I'll be plenty happy having Ruffin on the squad.


----------



## ZonkerBL (Apr 12, 2005)

Tooeasy said:


> but its not?


 And the ten wins would come from where? Who in the East is any good besides basically Miami and Detroit? Phoenix would destroy the east. As would San Antonio.


----------



## mjisback (Jul 13, 2002)

ZonkerBL said:


> And the ten wins would come from where? Who in the East is any good besides basically Miami and Detroit? Phoenix would destroy the east. As would San Antonio.


Hmmm... 24-6 record versus the East this year. I'd admit pretty good, but ain't 72-10 good. Just doubling those appearances like you were an eastern squad would give you just a 48-12 record - and of course that's not factoring in the double tilts you'd have against every team in the West.

And if i'm not mistaken, the Wizards were "good" enough to smoke their sorry asses at home.


----------



## ZonkerBL (Apr 12, 2005)

mjisback said:


> And if i'm not mistaken, the Wizards were "good" enough to smoke their sorry asses at home.


Ha! Forgot about that.


----------

